
Publicly Available Tools Seen in Cyber Incidents Worldwide - infodocket
https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/AA18-284A
======
anonu
I wonder if the code for these tools is easily accessible - like on Github?
I'm not joking... I would love to understand a bit better how these things are
written. Didn't see any links to code in the alert...

I suppose "publicly available" != "open source"

